# Road Bike 56 cm



## Wetdog (4 Jan 2016)

A bike is wanted please, what you got

Mick


----------



## broady (5 Jan 2016)

Got a CX for sale in the for sale section.
Need to measure the frame still although it says 54cm


----------



## Wetdog (5 Jan 2016)

I saw it, could you determine the frame size please and answer the question of delivery up to Warrington. I'll probably not make it if I cycled it


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2016)

@Wetdog what about this 54cm Peugeot Professional Road Bike


----------



## Mike! (5 Jan 2016)

How much are you looking to spend?

I have both a 54cm Genesis Equilibrium and an M/L (56cm Top Tube) Merida Scultura 905 Full Carbon for sale, if you want more details let me know. Just haven't got around to taking photos and gathering details together to advertise them yet!


----------



## DCLane (5 Jan 2016)

I'll have a 54cm Eastway R4.0 available shortly, currently with mudguards:


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2016)

Spesh Roubaix 2009 Elite carbon full Ultegra. 56.


----------



## Wetdog (5 Jan 2016)

Sorry bud but I'm thinking 54cm won't be big enough, so it's 56cm only.

Ianrauk could you give me a price please.
Mike could you price me please.

The others that have posted up to now thank you, but I'm not totally convinced


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2016)

@Wetdog what about this Tony Butterworth 55cm Road Bike


----------



## Wetdog (6 Jan 2016)

Thank you Biggs it a great looking bike but not for me. It's probably got everything on it and so much better, but the newer bikes suit my taste.


----------



## Nibor (7 Jan 2016)

MAy have a Tiagra/ Sora mix Gaint OCR3 available shortly 56cm based in Accrington


----------



## Wetdog (11 Jan 2016)

Let's have a look please Nibor


----------

